# Philisophical question: "why do you listen to the radio?"



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all,
There are a lot of "troubles" going on with the Dutch Radio 4. Programming is popularized and there have been a lot of protests on the radio 4 forum. The forum was therefore... deleted. 
But it raises the question, why do you listen to (classical) radio? There are enough CD's around with any kind of music you want to hear. You can take an USB stick / I-pod and listen to the music on a dock/car/mini-hifi.
So... why do you want to listen to the radio...? What is the reason?
greetings,

Rolf


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't listen to music played by radiostations, I only listen to the auditions.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't really listen to the radio; I prefer to find music on my own terms. The only time I'll put the radio on is if I'm interested in hearing some contemporary (classical) music.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I prefer the radio, especially when I have other things to do, as it is background but doesn't necessarily intrude. I think real progress would have been if television, with its very limited programming (in terms of choice), had been invented first. Radio would have been rightly considered as far superior. I believe that more people listen to the radio than watch television. There's hope for the world yet.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I know what you mean Otterhouse! I still occasionally listen to Radio 4 when im in the car, and there are a few cool programmes such as when they have a panel of 'experts' who blindly compare different recordings and judge their favorites!

Otherwise no, I do agree the general broadcast is awful and full of singlemovements of Haydn, Mozart and Bach


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'll listen to the radio when there is a MET opera broadcast on.

I'll *hear* the radio when it's on in a car and I happen to be in the same car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

I listen to the radio because the TV is useless and I continually hear music that I do not have in my collection. if your local classical station is being dumbed down as my one is then give internet radio a try


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

In the UK, I really like BBC Radio 3 and it is thankfully much less dumbed down than Classic FM. It's just nice to hear great music without having to handpick it and anything that introduces me to composers or performers I haven't heard before is fine by me.

My main problem with the station is that presenters feel the need to speak under their breath all the time, which is highly irritating when you are trying to hear the name of the composer or performer.

Obviously Classic FM isn't _all_ bad, but I often use my digital TV box to listen to the radio and it isn't half offputting when you can see the synopsis of the programme. Most will include the words 'unwind', 'relax', 'stress-free' etc


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> Obviously Classic FM isn't _all_ bad, but I often use my digital TV box to listen to the radio and it isn't half offputting when you can see the synopsis of the programme. Most will include the words 'unwind', 'relax', 'stress-free' etc


It's especially bad when you realise that one of the presenters is a 'star' from the atrocious series _Popstar to Operastar_. I'm laughing hard just thinking about it!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Our local station was a blessing to me for decades, but with the advent of broadband internet I am sorry to say it became obsolete. Besides, I have never picked up classical radio with any degree of clarity. I occasionally stream it late at night when it is no longer local. The late night programs offer far more variety and can introduce me to pieces and composers I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I listen to radio to listen to things that I haven't got in my collection. & to hear other performances of works which I do have. I like ABC classic fm radio here in Sydney, as well a 2mbs. It gives a bit of variety to my day as well...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Il Seraglio said:


> In the UK, I really like BBC Radio 3


I listen to Radio 3 to hear things I might otherwise miss. If I hear sometjhing I like, then I buy it on CD. But I also like the anecdotes and general patter that the presenters give.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate the radio. The only stations were I live are Rap, Country, Country, Country, horrible Rock, emo crap, and pop. No classical.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I hate the radio. The only stations were I live are Rap, Country, Country, Country, horrible Rock, emo crap, and pop. No classical.


Then try internet radio at the last count I think there were 600+ classical stations on Reciva which is the one I use


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

i actually really enjoy listening to my local npr station: get the local news and weather, political bullcrap, and i enjoy most of the music they play. some of it is stuff i know and love, others i have never heard before and wouldnt know where else to find it. And i kinda enjoy not knowing what's going to come on next.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

sometimes im to lazy to get a cd

or if there playing a good program


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

The radio often introduces me to music I would most likely not encounter otherwise.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Lately, I have started to listen to 'Hear and Now' on BBC Radio 3, but that's it. Sometimes, I'll look at the schedules to see what they're playing, but if there's something interesting, I'll go in search of recordings myself.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Only if the radio provided clear info on the piece on air, then I will listen. If not, I feel a lost listening to unidentified piece, eventhough it is very good, in this case I will stick to my MP3 s.


----------

